# Vapers, Call To Action!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I know I am not the only one who enjoys vaping. Some people have used it to stop smoking, while others use it instead of smoking. Me? I simply enjoy vaping. It also keeps me from spending five to ten dollars a day on the damnable junk food machines that can be found in every hangar on the airfield.

The government can't help but control everything, and it is wanting to control vaping, too. Basically, it wants to treat vaping as smoking. That means your local vaping shop is going to be burdened with a lot of regulations; regulations that are going to interfere with you, the vaper.

A note to you who do not vape. You know how horrible smokers smell? We don't smell like that. You know how smokers leave butts on the ground? We do not. You know how smokers drive up your insurance premiums? We do not! You want vapers, and you want to stand with vapers!

Get involved!

CASAA - The Consumer Advocates for Smoke-free Alternatives Association

Thank you for your time.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

My local shop hooked me up on all the steps of things I can do, and I completed most of them already.

I will be double checking the list.


----------



## artboy (Jun 22, 2016)

Cricket said:


> My local shop hooked me up on all the steps of things I can do, and I completed most of them already.
> 
> I will be double checking the list.


Give us a run down of that steps please??


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This is the link that they gave all of their vaping customers.
Advocacy - Monster Vape

I clicked and followed each of the steps on the left.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

nevermind...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Holy Crap .... did I accidently step into the "Ladies Only Section".......... again?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Holy Crap .... did I accidently step into the "Ladies Only Section".......... again?


When the heck did we get a Ladies Only Section?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When the heck did we get a Ladies Only Section?


A long time ago. By request if I remember correctly.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> A long time ago. By request if I remember correctly.


By request? I demand to know who is responsible for this atrocity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! Start and screw up a thread of your own, you jerks!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hey! Start and screw up a thread of your own, you jerks!


What, and ruin our fun? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hey! Start and screw up a thread of your own, you jerks!


(Evidently we also have a PMS sub forum in the Ladies Only Section.):vs_mad:

Back to preppin..er... I mean Vaporizing...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I smoked 12 years. Quit in 3 days with a vaporizer.
Kept breaking the glass 

















So I fixed it...gf made a joke...so I made a meme









How's that for PC?....and on topic??

Thanks for the share, Denton


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Have y'all seen on the news what happens when one of those gizmos explodes in somebody's pants pocket? :vs_shocked:

Disclosure: I am a former smoker. Three packs of unfiltered Camels a day, at the end. I can not see the point of vaping, just like I could never see the point of drinking light beer. :vs_peace:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Have y'all seen on the news what happens when one of those gizmos explodes in somebody's pants pocket? :vs_shocked:
> 
> Disclosure: I am a former smoker. Three packs of unfiltered Camels a day, at the end. I can not see the point of vaping, just like I could never see the point of drinking light beer. :vs_peace:


I don't use those types of batteries and I do not modify anything. I got a little more sense than that.

Don't see the point? Ever eat a honey bun, a donut or a candy bar? Other than the taste, there is no point, huh? That's why I started vaping.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I don't use those types of batteries and I do not modify anything. I got a little more sense than that.
> 
> Don't see the point? Ever eat a honey bun, a donut or a candy bar? Other than the taste, there is no point, huh? That's why I started vaping.


What I meant was, if someone is looking for a high, why not go all the way? Like Camels, or Lucky's?
Light beer? That's almost as bad as mixing bourbon with anything but ice.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What I meant was, if someone is looking for a high, why not go all the way? Like Camels, or Lucky's?
> Light beer? That's almost as bad as mixing bourbon with anything but ice.


You don't get high off of a vaporizer FYI


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What I meant was, if someone is looking for a high, why not go all the way? Like Camels, or Lucky's?
> Light beer? That's almost as bad as mixing bourbon with anything but ice.


You don't have to have any nicotine at all! That's the thing.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

And it's way healthier than smoking actual cigarettes


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

And cheaper


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

And let me reiterate, I quit smoking cigarettes within 3 days of starting smoking a vaporizer


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGG said:


> And let me reiterate, I quit smoking cigarettes within 3 days of starting smoking a vaporizer


Congrats on that! I am very glad to hear that. So are your loved ones, I am sure.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> Congrats on that! I am very glad to hear that. So are your loved ones, I am sure.


Definitely the gf!
It's such a horrible habit for many reasons

I still do want to quit the vaporizer, stepping down the nicotine levels. Slowly, tho. Still healthier, cheaper, smells better


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

SGG said:


> You don't get high off of a vaporizer FYI


then why do it ? I smoke cigs. and have for over 35 years , no vapers for me , I want the real thing , the doctor has taken everything away from me and he is not taken my smokes to . P.S. and not my coffee to .


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> then why do it ? I smoke cigs. and have for over 35 years , no vapers for me , I want the real thing , the doctor has taken everything away from me and he is not taken my smokes to . P.S. and not my coffee to .


I want the real thing too trust me.

There is nicotine in my juice so I still get a little bit of a fix. But I quit for better health, better health of those around me, and to save money.

Like I said before I want to quit the vaporizer too. But to quit cigarettes within 3 days of starting the vaporizer was pretty awesome


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've never smoked. I don't vape.
That said, I wholly support the vaping community.
As a non-smoker/vaper, I was able to introduce this alternative to three of my smoker friends, and that's all they use now.
I can stand around them, and enjoy the conversation. They don't stink. Their cars don't stink. The entire experience is much more enjoyable for me.
Yes, this was a selfish act.
However, the benefits for them are numerous. The health benefits are great. The social benefits are great. They get to enjoy the taste for the first time, or so they say. Apparently cigarettes taste like a**.
One of the three has gone full bore. He wraps his own coils, runs his own mods, mixes his own liquids, and has at least 30 different mods/atomizers/tanks/tips to mix and match. He's very worried about these potential regulations as they will decrease the choice of equipment and liquids, increase the cost, and likely reduce the number of places he can enjoy it.

To those who may not fully understand these vaporizers, the basic premise is that the liquid they contain *can* have nicotine, but doesn't need to. It can be flavored with innumerable combinations for the user's enjoyment. The cloud that is emitted upon exhalation is only water vapor, and not harmful to anyone standing around. There is no such thing as "second hand vape". Unless you're inhaling from the tip, you don't even get the chance of nicotine. Once the atomizer inside the unit vaporizes the liquid, the nicotine entering the user is almost immediately absorbed, and is not part of the exhale cloud.

Now, that's not to say we non-vapers, or even vapers, can't be annoyed by this activity. There is a subclass of this community that strives to make the largest cloud possible. They long to impersonate their favorite chimney stack or steam engine locomotive. There's likely at least one on this board who does this. I liken it to those who blast their radios far too loud. They like it, but the rest of us silently await their death. 

Anyways, I support the vape community in their attempt to stick it to government regulation. 95% of the community sticks to standard and tested equipment, and the risk for injury is low. There is no need for this kind of regulation.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Agreed with the annoying Vapors. Just yesterday we went to pick up an item my girlfriend had purchased from an online auction. We were in a crowded house waiting in a line to pay the lady. All of a sudden a big cloud of Vapor hits me and my girlfriend and I turn around and some nasty looking lady basically blew it right in our faces. I had my vaporizer on me but it was in my pocket. I'm still considerate about where I use it. Some people have no respect


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I've never smoked. I don't vape.
> That said, I wholly support the vaping community.
> Anyways, I support the vape community in their attempt to stick it to government regulation. 95% of the community sticks to standard and tested equipment, and the risk for injury is low.


Where does this end?, I have had enough!

First the gays and lesbians get a parade and a day of recognition.
Now, you give the vapors their own community.
I am now demanding ...... for all middle age, graying, and damn good looking men who foot the bill for the rest ......... I want free internet!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Where does this end?, I have had enough!
> 
> First the gays and lesbians get a parade and a day of recognition.
> Now, you give the vapors their own community.
> I am now demanding ...... for all middle age, graying, and damn good looking men who foot the bill for the rest ......... I want free internet!


We are vapers; we inhale vapors.

Want your own community like us vapers? Simple. Come up with a safe and tasty hobby that catches the attention of the government. :vs_smirk:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> We are vapers; we inhale vapors.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


At this point what difference does it make?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> We are vapers; we inhale vapors.
> 
> Want your own community like us vapers? Simple. Come up with a safe and tasty hobby that catches the attention of the government. :vs_smirk:


(Slippy pulls out the notebook entitled "Safe AND Tasty" and chuckles...)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy pulls out the notebook entitled "Safe AND Tasty" and chuckles...)


You must be like Batman with a utility belt for all these notebooks.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Where does this end?, I have had enough!
> 
> First the gays and lesbians get a parade and a day of recognition.
> Now, you give the vapors their own community.
> I am now demanding ...... for all middle age, graying, and damn good looking men who foot the bill for the rest ......... I want free internet!


I was with you until the"graying"part.that part offended me and I'm demanding reparations. You've clearly discriminated against bald people. Now, as a bald cue ball I'll have to start yet ANOTHER community of persecuted Americans.


----------

